# Mark Cubans fines



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*2000/01* 

*3/13/01 -- $100,000*: For making a derogatory gesture at the refs during the Pho-Dal game and for his remarks regarding the officiating following the game. He was also suspended for 1 game.
*2/16/01 -- $10,000*: For going on the court during the Dal-Cle game when Gary Trent and Wesley Person got in a scuffle. Cuban was also suspended for 2 games. [The fine and suspension were automatic for a team official going on the court during a game.]
*1/11/01 -- $100,000*: For "conduct unbecoming of an NBA owner" - Cuban sat on the floor during the Min-Dal game.
*1/4/01 -- $250,000*: For his outburst and actions concerning the refs after the Det-Dal game. Cuban had a still shot of a blown ref's call put on the jumbotron after the game and he also yelled at the refs.
*11/22/00 -- $25,000*: For verbally abusing and publicly criticizing the refs after the Dal-Sea game.
*11/20/00 -- $15,000*: For confronting and verbally abusing the refs during and after the Dal-Pho game.
*11/14/00 -- $5,000*: For comments about the reffing after the Sac-Dal game.

*2001/02* 

*1/8/02 -- $500,000*: For comments about the officiating after the Dal-SA game and comments about league head ref Ed Rush. [the Dairy Queen comments

*2002/03* 

:jawdrop: Nothing

*2003/04* 

*3/16/04 -- $10,000*: For "inappropriate public comments". Cuban had told a reporter that he had said to Josh Howard during the March 5 game at San Antonio that Cuban would pay the fine if Howard got a technical if Howard would smack the ball out of Bruce Bowen's hands and cause the ball to hit Bowen in the face

*2004/05* 

*11/??/04 -- ??*: For comments on his blog criticizing the league for starting the season on election day.
*10/9/04 -- $100,000*: For comments criticizing the rules limiting the training camp practices to just one scrimmage per day, maximum of 3 hours per day, and 2-a-days to just 5 days.



Cuban has been fined over 1 million dollars in the NBA -- couldnt be bothered to figure it out


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*There are 2 positives that come from fining Cuban:

When Cuban gets a fine, if I am not mistaken, he donates the amount of the fine to a charity....If I had as much money as he does, I would do the same.... :clap: 

Plus, every time Cuban does something outlandsish, it puts referree work into the spotlight, forcing the league to look into the claims made by Cuban. I agree with Cuban that referree's should be more scrutinized, with the result being more consistent calls and better overall performance. *


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Good on him, i'm glad we have an interesting owner. I couldn't stand some old boring guy that had no fun or character


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I love Cuban

His passion for the Mavs and basketball is clear.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> : For "inappropriate public comments". Cuban had told a reporter that he had said to Josh Howard during the March 5 game at San Antonio that Cuban would pay the fine if Howard got a technical if Howard would smack the ball out of Bruce Bowen's hands and cause the ball to hit Bowen in the face


LMAO, that would have been good if JHo had done that IMO, Bowen is a low life who plays like a little *****. Would have been good to see the :clown: get hit.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

He is the next step after Spike Lee


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Daaaaaammmmnnnnn - I never knew he had som much fines!


----------

